# Suche Spracherkennungssoftware



## chaos_lord (12. September 2006)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Spracherkennungssoftware für Linux. Soweit
ich das mit google rausgefunden habe gab es mal einen ViaVoice Port von IBM
direkt, der dann mal zwischenzeitlich mit Mandrake vertrieben wurde, aber
selbst da ist nicht dran zu kommen.

Daher die Frage gibt es überhaupt noch irgendeine solche Software unter
Linux die vielleicht sogar aktuell ist?

Danke für Infos

C L


----------

